# Baguio City, Philippines



## frustratedarchitect (Oct 18, 2007)

BAGUIO 2008

Photo credit: RIc Maniquis (ricmaniquis.multiply.com)


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

*FLOWER FESTIVAL 2009 (PANAGBENGA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susandesignstudio/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dxpsycho/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susandesignstudio/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susandesignstudio/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susandesignstudio/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susandesignstudio/









flickr Oliver Bautista









flickr Oliver Bautista









flickr Oliver Bautista









flickr Oliver Bautista









flickr Oliver Bautista









flickr Oliver Bautista









flickr linoalmuenda









flickr linoalmuenda









flickr linoalmuenda









flickr by camvil5









flickr by camvil5









flickr by camvil5









flickr by camvil5


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

more on flower festival








flickr by susancorpuz90









flickr by susancorpuz90









flickr by susancorpuz90









flickr linoalmuenda









flickr by shoot_me!!









by karoluscamilius









flickr by MaRky Molina









flickr by MaRky Molina









flickr by MaRky Molina









flickr by Waffy Casem


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Baguio city and the carnival above photos are indeed nice, thanks kay:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

like the color!!!


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ thanks...

Brent International School - Baguio


frustratedarchitect said:


> HAPPY CENTENNIAL YEAR BRENT BAGUIO


----------



## frustratedarchitect (Oct 18, 2007)

Photo credit, Ric Maniquis


----------



## frustratedarchitect (Oct 18, 2007)

waffy casem (waffycsem.multiply.com)


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

beautiful place, reminds me of the central region of my home country.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ thanks.

From Baguio thread, Philippine forum



808 state said:


> *UNIVERSITY OF THE CORDILLERAS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





808 state said:


> Photo credit: andy atsaka





808 state said:


> Photo credit: Carl James
> 
> 
> 
> ...





808 state said:


> Photo credit: rhilton4u





808 state said:


> Phto credit: Ian Ong





808 state said:


> *LION HEAD, KENNON ROAD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





808 state said:


> *BURNHAM PARK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





808 state said:


> Photo credit: rom





808 state said:


> *HOTEL ELIZABETH*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





808 state said:


> Photo credit: eiman nahudan





808 state said:


> *MANOR HOTEL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





808 state said:


> *SM CITY BAGUIO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice photos of Baguio.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

new photos of Baguio



allan_dude said:


> Marcos Highway Bridge and Rockshelter/Tunnel taken yesterday.





frustratedarchitect said:


> BENGUET GENERAL HOSPITAL , La Trinidad: Designed by Japanese Architect Soheii Kitakka
> 
> 
> 
> ...





frustratedarchitect said:


>


----------

